# Destin Sword/deepdrop guides?



## Yellowfin36 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you knew of any guides that did sword trips (day or night) and deep drop fishing? I will have my own boat down in destin from April-Oct and would like to hire a guide to come with us. Any info or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I would say contact Delynn. I'll shoot you his #


----------



## Yellowfin36 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes please do send his contact info. Thanks


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Call Capt. Curt Gwin
http://onlywayfishing.webs.com/

We won the money in the Destin Swordfish Shootout last year on Capt. Curt's boat!


----------

